# Auburn CA info



## Claytonious (Jan 17, 2008)

Yo,

I am looking at a possible job op in Auburn CA so I need some info. I am too lazy to do the research so Tell me about kayaking, Mt. Biking, house prices. How are the summers? How about the winter? What is the season like on the American and other nearby rivers? Is there good class four to five creeking? Is there play boating? Are people douchebags or cool? 

Thanks.


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

It's close to boating, skiing, biking, hiking, ect. Med. Size foothill town. Probably not as hip as boulder.
The american river offers lots of goods all year and there's plenty more within a couple hours in all directions. No. Cal has lots of good boating, feather, yuba, smith, klamath, american... Auburn is pretty well located. Not too far from the classic Sierra runs if you are into that.
It's right below where the snowline begins, so not much shoveling, warm in the summer. 
30 min to Sacto maybe 2 hrs to Tahoe.


----------



## bonzola (Apr 13, 2005)

Great brewery there


----------



## boldtwatermann (May 15, 2011)

+1 on what oarframe said. Auburn itself has a pretty nice downtown and lots of close bedroom communities all with their own flair. I'd spend a long weekend there before you commit to even renting a place so you know you're where you want to be. It's definitely not a Boulder or Golden, but there's community there for sure, you just have to make sure you more to the right place.
The boating is great, everything from class I-II floats to epic classics like Upper Cherry Creek all within a day drive. I'd add the Tuolumne, Trinity and Stanislaus to oarframe's river list as well.
Closer to 45min to get to downtown Sac (and the airport) and no more than an hour from Truckee (assuming clear roads). I guided in the area for 8 years and worked ski patrol for a couple.
If the opportunity arises, I'd take a job there for sure.


----------



## Claytonious (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. How is the Mt. Biking there? Is the American really boatable year round?


----------



## boldtwatermann (May 15, 2011)

Tons of great mountain biking in the area, although unless you're getting up at 5am to beat the sun you're better off in the boat during the summer.
The South Fork of the American runs year round.... unless it doesn't. It's dam controlled so with the exception of extreme drought (like now) you should have enough water to boat year round. Ice will never be an issue. And there's plenty of stuff in the area that will flow every time it rains, if only for a few days.
I have to say, the CO boating season doesn't hold a candle to the Sierra Nevada and the mountain biking is just as good.
The bible out there is "The Best Whitewater in California" by Holbeck. It's a bit older, but still goes.


----------



## wwfamily (Oct 28, 2013)

I live in Carson City, NV-and boat the American and the Feather River canyon ALL winter. American is on weekend releases unless otherwise stated, and Feather is a low flow class 4+ boof fest only a few hours away. Mtn. biking around the American is awesome, and skiing is close too. For photos of the winter Feather flows-check out https://www.facebook.com/SageDonnelly. This is a outdoorsman's paradise!


----------



## rideon (May 2, 2005)

I don't think lack of boating opportunities is an issue...

Since I haven't lived in Auburn I can't speak really to the scene or housing but it seems like your question was directed more towards the opportunities in the area, which is a good call. I find myself passing through Auburn a lot to boat which tells you something. 

The boating community is welcoming and friendly, although I think the crews are smaller out here and it might take you a few runs to find the crew that you want to consistently boat with. The South Fork American scene is prevalent in the area although I believe is quite interesting (for lack of a better word) and, again in my opinion not very representative of the kayaking community at large so keep that in mind. 

As far as the rivers go, you would be tucked between the SF Yuba and the NF American, and all of their adjacent drainages. More specifically, here are a few runs that are within about an hour's drive (some much closer)...and it's not a complete list by any means...

49 to Bridgeport, SF Yuba (this run alone makes it worth it)
Edwards to Purdons, SF Yuba
Summit Run, SF Yuba
Fordyce Creek
Chamberlains, NFA
Generation/Giant Gap, NFA
Middle Fork American
South Fork American (Gets the job done when you are jonesing, but is an absolute shit show most days, especially in summer)
Pauley Creek
NF Yuba...Goodyears Bar, Love's Falls, Wild Plum
Bear River
Golden Gate, SFA
Kyburz, SFA
And the more obscure creeks in the area

And then you do have the Feather system a little further north... 

NF Feather (Tobin, Lobin, Virgilia, Poe)
Middle Fork Feather (Bald Rock, Devils Canyon)
SF Feather

And the Tuolumne and other rivers a little further south, as well as side creeks and tribs of the American, like Slab Creek and South Silver among others.

Whether by release, rain, or spring melt you would be hard pressed to not find at least one or two on that list that are running at any given time of the year and when it's raining most will be running (outside of South Silver and Fordyce probably) Google them and see what you think, but even in an extreme dry year we are able to boat out here most days. 

As far as mountain biking, I am less informed but there are solid local trail systems in the area and I know that Downieville (close to the NFY, and Pauley Creek) have really good biking and lots of folks work a bike/boat weekend in the spring time. 

Biggest drawback to the whole deal is that boof.com is boring and primarily used for planning, beta, and selling gear (imagine that!) The most scintillating posts are about dam licenses and American Whitewater recruitment tactics. So after a long day when you just want to kick off your shoes with a bottle of wine and read some good kayaking based internet drama, you will have to drift back to the Buzz.

Good luck with your decision making!


----------



## Claytonious (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the great info dudes! I will have to spend a weekend out there. Sounds like the boating will be more plentiful than Front Range CO. I grew up in Hood River so I have been kind of disappointed wherever I go.


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

Claytonious said:


> Is there good class four to five creeking?


Does a bear shit in the woods?


----------

